# Exhaust



## b5.5_30V (Feb 25, 2010)

What would be a good exhaust setup that isn't over the top expensive but not really cheap?


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Exhausted?*

I have enjoyed pace setter exhaust on several of my rides.
Don't expect performance from exhaust system, but it should sound nice.:thumbup:


----------



## beyond06 (Nov 12, 2009)

i would go with magnaflow man honestly i have two magnaflow mufflers with no resonators and it sounds great and you can deffinately notice a difference. try goin to a local shop that does exhaust work and ask around for prices. i had a local guy just weld straight pipes from the cats back and he put flowmaster knock offs and i got tired of them too quick put those magnaflows on and never looked back.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

if you are looking for an "exhaust kit" all you are going to find is super sprint exhaust, and it is AWESOME Headers all the way back, if you have 4motion it give you two nice oval tips and everything you need to hook it up...whats the down side you ask? it cost only....oh 2300.00 if I remember correctly!:screwy: Your best bet is to have a custom set up made, high flow cats, a nice straight through mid muffler and some borla muffler at the back. Goodluck finding something!

Just found this, if you have FWD you can go with tech tonics - http://techtonicstuninginc.com/main...id=999&zenid=2b0522cf20ec64f6722cb66f4cf11eb0


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there any type of CEL issues running high flow cats with 2.5" piping? I just want to make sure I will remain legal for emissions testing (I live in PA). When I bought the car it had bad motor mounts, and from the mounts being bad, and the motor just bouncing around in there, it busted up my piping everywhere. The guy I bought it from had like seven repair sleeves all over under there. What a nightmare.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

sipediesel said:


> Is there any type of CEL issues running high flow cats with 2.5" piping? I just want to make sure I will remain legal for emissions testing (I live in PA). When I bought the car it had bad motor mounts, and from the mounts being bad, and the motor just bouncing around in there, it busted up my piping everywhere. The guy I bought it from had like seven repair sleeves all over under there. What a nightmare.


I have no clue, I dont think it would, you have to make sure that the cats follow your states regulations...typically when you look at cats, it will tell you if it is certified for california(just an example0 or not.


----------



## matc (Apr 2, 2009)

*Exhaust Reply*

I have a 2000 A4 that I picked up an exhaust system for from techtonics tuning for around 700 bucks, all the pipes are stainless steel and it comes with 2 borla mufflers it sounds pretty nice too


----------



## XSPEED (Feb 25, 2010)

*magnaflow exhaust*

i have a 2001 VW Passat GLX 4motion with the 2.8L V6 30valve engine and i put a custom exhaust on it almost 2 years ago i got 2.25 inch aluminized pipes (2) cat-back. and it runs into 2 magnaflow mufflers (center to center inlets and outlets) with a 2 stainless steel magnaflow 3 inch tips. it went for 500 bucks but a shop did it custom for my car. good luck 

check out the vid of my cars custom exhaust- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plC7lvPq-ac


----------

